# Screen Saver Collections



## kevingarywilkes (Jun 9, 2010)

So,
I spent the ladder part of my night editing images in Photoshop for my Kindle 2. I have a collection of images that have all been scaled to 800x600 and have 20px black borders.

So, I've decided to share.

Here are twelve images, the finished product:

http://picasaweb.google.com/kevingarywilkes/KindleScreenSavers#

*In order to download the FULL SIZED image, click the 'magnify' button, then download (right click and save).

Maybe others can post their personalized Kindle screensavers.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Come join us in the NEW Screensaver Thread - Post 'em if ya got 'em! thread and the Post your DX Screensaver pictures here please... thread in the Photo Gallery forum heere.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice images.  I especially like the zebra.  Thank you.


----------

